# MK2 London Launch



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Audi UK hinted a couple of weeks back that they are planning a UK launch event for the MK2. This has now been confirmed and a list of committee names have been asked for by Audi UK (as previously).

As with Berlin, the London launch will not be a general admission event.

We will be going armed with hi res cameras, with the intention of creating an article for absoluTTe 11 and also updating our website with photos and a write-up.

If there are any measurements or specific photos that any of our members would like us to take, then please email *[email protected]*.

We will include the best of the pictures on the website, but if anyone wants a higher res example of a specific shot, then please let us know via *[email protected]* and we'll try and find a way of getting you the picture.

We are grateful to Audi UK to allow us the opportunity to attend another launch event and hopefully we can bring some benefit to our members again.

For information, the following committee members will be attending

Mark 
Kell 
Graham 
Lee 
Rob 
Steve

Lee, Steve & Rob will be fact finding, ie rear legroom and anything else that will be specifically requested by our membership in terms of detail required. Graham will be responsible for providing photos for the website and absoluTTe. Kell will be wordsmithing for absoluTTe 11 and the web.

We would request that for ease of compiling member requests for information and photos, please email us on *[email protected]* rather than emailing/IM'ing any of the committee or posting on this thread. 

Mark, for and on behalf of the TTOC Committee.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Will somebody be taking pictures?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Will somebody be taking pictures?





TT Owners Club said:


> We will be going armed with hi res *cameras*, with the intention of creating an article for absoluTTe 11 and also updating our website with *photos* and a write-up.
> 
> If there are any measurements or specific *photos* that any of our members would like us to take, then please email *[email protected]*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

do you know what models will be at the event? and or colours of the car/s?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Fraid not Kevin.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry that should have read decent pictures!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

clived said:


> Fraid not Kevin.


Thanks anyway.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

saint said:


> Sorry that should have read decent pictures!


All I can do is try my best mate :wink:

I've got to get some more Kodak 127 film from Boots the chemist tomorrow so I'll have a little practice before I go.

Graham


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

So when and where is this being held? Sorry, don't know when Absolute 11 is out, so cannot work backwards.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that should have read decent pictures!
> ...


Counting on you  Just don't get too carried away and try to prove that you can take pics while hanging upside down from a tree & swinging out to a 45 degree angle to take the shot.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

saint said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


What, at my age? I don't think so - I'll leave that to the younger lot. I have a problem just staying upright when walking these days let alone hanging upside down at 45 degrees :wink:

Graham


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

when (roughly if you cant say) is the event?

cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> when (roughly if you cant say) is the event?
> 
> cheers


Tomorrow


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

down london bridge

got a pair of invites if anyone wants it ?


----------

